# Code XJ radiator



## RRRRR (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, 
When I bought a 1969 GTO, it had a Harrison radiator stamped with an XJ code. It is supposed to be a BO code for my application, but does anybody know what vehicle used an XJ? 

Thank you.


----------

